# The Baker History of the Church



## cih1355 (Feb 21, 2006)

There is a multivolume series of books called the Baker History of the Church. For those of you who are familiar with this series, what do you think of it?


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Feb 21, 2006)

I own the first volume which covers AD 30-312. From what I've read, and skimmed through so far, I like it. It's nice to have something more comprehensive than a one volume work on the history of the church. I plan on getting the other volumes in the future.


----------

